# Solved: Where Can I download the free Norton Ghost 15 System Recovery Disk ISO?



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I purchased a legal copy of Norton Ghost 15 from Ebay online. In order to create the system recovery disk I have to have the iso file for it. It says this in the instructions of my Norton Ghost 15 software. So far I have had no luck finding a place to download it. I went to the Symantec site but was unable to find anything even remotely similar to what I wanted.

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have a Norton Ghost 12 rescue disk. Will this work with Norton ghost 15?


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you try this procedure

http://www.symantec.com/norton/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20091014124104EN&ln=en_US


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The disk won't be downloadable legally. It can be made through the program. Follow *storage_man's* advice.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Well I tried that procedure. The only thing it did since I didn't have an iso file of Norton ghost 15 but did of Norton Ghost 12, is create a duplicate boot disk of Norton ghost 12. This didn't work for NG15. 

When they ask for the iso file or to insert the installation disk in step 4, what should I do? I don't have the installation disk. I purchased a product key on Ebay and downloaded the trial version. Should I use the trial version as the iso file? Or make an iso file out of the trial version? Or can I copy and paste the installed NG15 files on my hard drive to a dvd and call that my installation disk?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Have you tried the 'Download Now' link in the middle of this page:http://www.symantec.com/norton/supp...0091016094409EN&pvid=nghost_15&selected_nav=5

moper


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Moper, You're the Man. You did the trick. That link should be enshrined in Gold. Lots of people who get this product online don't know that link exists, including the person who sold it to me. Case Closed


----------

